

3D Face Reconstruction from Public Photos [pdf] - noteloop
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.00752v1.pdf

======
cshimmin
Why not ditch the [pdf] tag and link to the landing page w/ abstract instead:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.00752v1](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.00752v1)

------
zo1
Interesting, how all the actors they reference get called by their real names:
"Kevin Spacey", "Daniel Craig", etc.

But when it comes to Neil Patrick Harris: "Barney Stinson"

------
harperlee
So if I were to make an animation film with famous peoples faces, say Scarlett
Johansson and Brad Pitt, what would be the legal consequences of it? Are faces
patentable, trademarks, copyrighted? Are they entitled to royalties? Are film
stars' faces public property? What if they are on a public domain film? What
if they are dead? Can I use them as paparazzi use their public photographs?

~~~
Figs
You'll probably get sued -- [http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/using-name-or-
likeness-anoth...](http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/using-name-or-likeness-
another)

------
sklogic
As seen in "Johnny English"

------
contingencies
OK, someone inform the courts: we can officially discount video evidence now.

